# Tiger Spinal Spiral wrapped 300G jigging rod.



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys #2 of a set of three for myself this one is a test rod for a few different things so kept the decorative wrap simple with a 3 color Tiger. The colors are black gunmetal and silver but the gunmetal did not show up as much as I would like. Needed a greater color difference. I tried several new things on this one some to see how I like them and others to see how they hold up. 


Blank CJF300G spinal in Black
Guides SIC MNSG gunmetal
Alps LX window reel seat.
Hand formed hypalon grips
Weight 14oz













































Thanks Joe


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking stick.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

How does that acid wrap work? I understand the principle of removing the torque so the reel does not try to twist but is there any other advantages of having the guides on the bottom of the rod?


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Not that I am aware of but I am not a engineer or rod building expert/guru. It does help stabilize the rod and it suppose to help reduce fatigue but by how much and at what cost. Reducing the torque is also supposed to be better for the blank itself. Everything is a give and take especially with a rod pushing limits of strength to weight ratios like jigging rods. Probably not a concern for larger more traditional rods such eglass ETC.... 

The rod does load differently and it was a pain to do the load testing at 18lbs for the guide placement because guides do not want to stay at angles. LOL Took zip ties and lots of tape. I think it would be real easy to build one of these wrong if you just follow a transition formula because all the ones I tried left some guides basically not carrying any load at my intended drag range. Which IMO is not good.

Lots of over the counter rods are not even built on the spine of the blank which adds to the twisting problem. So some say if the rod was built correctly twisting should not be a problem, which is true but IMO there is still some twist under load just not near as much. One other note is the rod will still want to turn over because of the weight of the reel. If you set a reel & rod in a rod holder 9 times out 10 it will turn over by itself.

This will be my first season using one, more then borrowing a friends for a fish or two. So I will see if it is for me or not.

The story is suppose to be that it got its name on the west cost because people said you had to be on acid to wrap a rod that way. 

http://www.acidrod.com/acidrods.html

I have yet to see why anyone needs a bass rod acid wrapped but lots of California guys do it.

Joe


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job my friend!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a very good looking rod. I think I'm going to do a tiger wrap for my first rod build.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Even if the blank is well spined, a spiral wrap of some form will work to eliminate torque, because the slightest bit of side to side wobble under load will want to twist the whole rig upsidedown for a standard conventional wrapped rod.


Another benifit that goes with acid wrap is you dont have to worry about the line ever touching the blank (static= line chaff against the blank). With a lot of blanks, for example, a 7' king conventional, it takes up to 10 guides to eliminate static. Whereas, you can acid wrap the same blank with 7 guides eliminating alot more line and guide wear friction, and at the same time reducing torque and fatique will fighting fish.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> That is a very good looking rod. I think I'm going to do a tiger wrap for my first rod build.


Here are some directions on how to do one it's not hard to do but it sucks because you can not see how it will look tell it is done. Meaning it would be real PINA to redo. You should really try it on a crap piece of blank first to be sure you like it. To get the really good patterns you need to do alot of them to figure out what burnishing gives you what look.

*Throop Tiger* Throop Invented the idea.
http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Wrapping Tutorials/Multi Color Tiger Wrap Tutorial ver 2.pdf

Dokski is a guru of rod building and is a really nice guy who shares all his work & tips with others. These are his videos on Tiger wraps.











Joe


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

marmidor said:


> Nice job my friend!!


Thanks!


----------

